# Shibaura 1500



## Odd (May 20, 2017)

I hav problems With the hydrolickpump I lost the oil and when I fill it upp again I get no pressure Is there a way to get out the air in the system?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Odd, welcome to the tractor forum.

Put a bucket under the hydraulic pump. Disconnect the high pressure line from the pump (the smaller diameter line). Crank the engine (do not let it start) till it pumps oil out the open connection. Button it up and you should be good to go.


----------

